# New to FreeBSD



## Sphex (Nov 11, 2009)

Been searching for the past couple months for a operating system to somewhat replace windows and I ran across FreeBSD. The OS looks to be really nice and community seems to be pretty good too. I am not new to linux and know FreeBSD is more like unix.

What I would like to do is install FreeBSD as my main OS then install VMware to run windows in just for gaming and use FreeBSD for everything else. I would like to announce to the community that I am here and going to give it a shot. ï¿½e


----------



## renice (Nov 11, 2009)

I think there is a port for vmware but I'm not sure. The preferred way for virtualisation under FreeBSD is VirtualBox at this moment.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a vmware port (emulators/vmware3) but it's really old and doesn't work to good. emulators/virtualbox seems to work pretty good.


----------



## renice (Nov 11, 2009)

But on the other side it's pretty good to have a FreeBSD as guest in vmware running under Windows.


----------



## SPlissken (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think that you could play 3D windows game with window on  vmware.
You should try wine for window game instead.
But welcome on BSD world, a fantastic world


----------



## estrabd (Nov 14, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

I think you're better off doing a dual boot set up if you want to do gaming.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 18, 2009)

check out this thread for gaming: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=723


----------

